# Brand new Volvo



## Phil19 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Mike, will be receiving my brand new Volvo Xc90 next week, it is a dark metallic (Saville) grey. I believe that Volvo use water based paints, anyway my question to you is what is the best shampoo to use, (I always use the two bucket method) and what is the best protection that I can apply, was thinking about AG SRP, what do you suggest? thanks Phil19


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

not Mike but if it's anything like my XC60, you'll have to use some sort of fallout remover and clay prior to polishing, the paintwork on mine was as rough as a badgers bum.

SRP & and top with EGP or Colly will work fine.


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a grey XC90 R Design and use Chemical Guys Glossworx. Also use a DI Resin filter so no water spots!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a big car and I always find the size itself a problem, my V70 was like a ship.

Enjoy the car, John.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Phil19 said:


> Hi Mike, will be receiving my brand new Volvo Xc90 next week, it is a dark metallic (Saville) grey. I believe that Volvo use water based paints, anyway my question to you is what is the best shampoo to use, (I always use the two bucket method) and what is the best protection that I can apply, was thinking about AG SRP, what do you suggest? thanks Phil19


Something like this,










As I understand, it's only the basecoat that is water-based, the top coat or clear layer of paint will still be using some type of solvent reducer to thin it for spraying or???

The important thing about washing a car is to use the best product you can obtain and focus on the task at hand... don't scrub the paint but instead make only enough passes with your mitt to loosen the hold dirt had so it can be flushed on the paint.

I don't like to get myself boxed into a canyon with specific brand recommendations for most categories because I represent over 60 brands and thousands of products, plus forum members are usually pretty good for this...

What I do recommend is find a wash that's non-detergent and for paint in great shape use a gentle approach to washing. In my how-to book I talk about the aggressive approach and the gentle approach and for a brand new car you should be using the gentle approach.

Also I'm a fan of decontaminating the paint from the very start. This way if there are any iron particles contaminating the paint you get them removed first thing.

So,


Wash and rinse loose dirt off car
Iron-X
Re-wash and then dry
Clay if needed
Polish if needed
Seal --> Find something you like and use it often


----------



## Phil19 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you all for advice.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

if it is anything like Titanium grey then SRP should bring it up nicely i think saville is a tiny bit darker though.


----------

